# Thinking of buyin a Stihl ms390



## stipes (Apr 6, 2008)

Just wanted some advice from some people that own this model saw...I dont want to wear my Pro Mac 700 out,,and want to get something to replace it with about the same power to it..Been really lookin at one,,and just wondered if it has good power and no probs with this model,,so why I ask here,,word of mouth and experance means alot to me...Thanks....


----------



## kevlar (Apr 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the 390! great firewood saw.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, let me be the fisrt to advice you to get a 361... many others here will as well. I looked at the 390 some time ago and opted for the 361. Better, lighter, and more metal in the right places. I have a 290, the baby brother of the 390 on the same chassis. I used (and stihl use) that saw for several years. The 390 is a good saw, for more occastional use, and under less extreme conditions, and it is $100 cheaper. It will do the job. 

That said, the next question is what kind of sawing do you do and how much and for what lengths of time. If you do a lot of sawing for longer periods of time, I would opt for the 361. Less sawing for shorter times, get the 390. If money is not an issue, get the 361. In my opinions, the extra $100 is well spent on the 361, as that is probably the best saw that Stihl has ever designed and produced. 

_Yes, I know he did not ask about the 361. But I had to tell him about it. I know, I know! But I had to do it! Yes, my precious. I need to tell people about my precious saw. It is an addiction, see? I know that we should be more supportive of other saws, and let people buy the 390, and the Huskies and Jred saws and all, but really. They should at least consider the 361, even if they do not need it. Why? Becasue it is a 361, that's why! What do you mean, I am insane? Well, I was diagnosed with early onset of chainsaw addiction disease of course. And I am in therapy for that, here on AS daily. I am compelled to tell them all about the marvels of the 361. OK, I will try not to do that so muchm, but really, they need to know! They all need to know what it is like to run a 361 in wood and cut like a madman all day, and after it to post more and more about it on AS late at night, see, and it all becomes more and more addicting, see? And the more you use the saw, the more you want to, and ther more you want to the more you post about it, and the more you post about it the more you want to use the saw... and... and... and... _


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 6, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Well, let me be the fisrt to advice you to get a 361... many others here will as well. I looked at the 390 some time ago and opted for the 361. Better, lighter, and more metal in the right places. I have a 290, the baby brother of the 390 on the same chassis. I used (and stihl use) that saw for several years. The 390 is a good saw, for more occastional use, and under less extreme conditions, and it is $100 cheaper. It will do the job.
> 
> That said, the next question is what kind of sawing do you do and how much and for what lengths of time. If you do a lot of sawing for longer periods of time, I would opt for the 361. Less sawing for shorter times, get the 390. If money is not an issue, get the 361. In my opinions, the extra $100 is well spent on the 361, as that is probably the best saw that Stihl has ever designed and produced.
> 
> _Yes, I know he did not ask about the 361. But I had to tell him about it. I know, I know! But I had to do it! Yes, my precious. I need to tell people about my precious saw. It is an addiction, see? I know that we should be more supportive of other saws, and let people buy the 390, and the Huskies and Jred saws and all, but really. They should at least consider the 361, even if they do not need it. Why? Becasue it is a 361, that's why! What do you mean, I am insane? Well, I was diagnosed with early onset of chainsaw addiction disease of course. And I am in therapy for that, here on AS daily. I am compelled to tell them all about the marvels of the 361. OK, I will try not to do that so muchm, but really, they need to know! They all need to know what it is like to run a 361 in wood and cut like a madman all day, and after it to post more and more about it on AS late at night, see, and it all becomes more and more addicting, see? And the more you use the saw, the more you want to, and ther more you want to the more you post about it, and the more you post about it the more you want to use the saw... and... and... and... _



Absolutely right, the 361 will spit chips around the 390...smooooth as the day is long


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2008)

stihlaficionado said:


> Absolutely right, the 361 will spit chips around the 390...smooooth as the day is long



Absolutely - the price difference is way too small to go with the 390.....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 6, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Absolutely - the price difference is way too small to go with the 390.....



easy to say when it's not your money:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 6, 2008)

For casual ocasional use, th 390 is a great saw. If you go out one weekend a month and cut, get it.
If you are going to use it every weekend, but not real hard, get it.
If you are going to run the pee out of a saw, get the 361 instead.

I had a 390, I was pretty happy with it, it ran a 25" bar ok, and screamed with a 20" bar. I've heard of people running a 28" bar, I sure wouldn't even try it in hard wood, the 25" is a lot of work in hard wood.
Really, there is nothing wrong with the saw, it's built for a purpose and does it well. I was thinking about a 440 or the 390, I bought the 390. If I had bought the 440 I would probably still own it and be happy. I really need a bigger saw than I thought I did. That is why I always recomend you figure out what you need, then buy one the next size bigger for when you come across that tree that "if you had jus a bit bigger bar you could cut it down".

Next problem, this is what REALLY hurt me, DO NOT run a pro saw in the same class if you buy one!! Somebody offers, just say "No thanks, I am happy with mine" and walk away!!!!! Because after that, you will never be happy with the 390 again!

In a nutshell, there are beter choices out there, but for the money and what it was designed to do, there really isn't anything wrong with the 390 for MOST people.
If you keep hanging around here, you won't be anything like MOST people though!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2008)

stihlaficionado said:


> Absolutely right, the 361 will spit chips around the 390...smooooth as the day is long



I'm sorry, but this is simply *not *true. When asked a question, we need to give facts and not propaganda. 

The truth of the matter is that the 390 and 361 will cut very comparably to each other. Yes I have owned and used them both. And the 390 will last a long time too. I used mine for probably 10 years. They are not built like junk. 

The difference is in the following.

The 361 is much more fuel efficient.
The 361 has better anti-vibe using springs instead of rubber dampers.
The 361 is much easier to modd, outside of a muffler mod. They both respond very well to a muffler mod.
The 361 is easier to work on.
The 390 has a magnesium engine mounted in a plastic frame. Some say it's very inferior. Myself, I find it very durable, there's no paint to chip off so they look nice a whole lot longer, and who cares if it's a little harder to work on. It's not likely to break and most owners aren't modding them.

The thing of it is, is that the 361 is not that much more than the 390. For that reason I would get the 361 instead of the 390. If you were talking a 310 or 290, the price difference is much greater.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 6, 2008)

I have to counter that the 290/390 saws are far far easier to muffler modify than the 361. All you have to do is open up the little holes into bigger holes in the 390 muffler and snap the limiter tab off, and you are set. No parts or fab are needed to do that on the 390. 

As far as cutting, they are both similar in power, but that is about where the comparison ends. The plastic engine mount is not the issue with the 390; its the plastic clutch housing area that is prone to melt-down. And the cheaper handle, and the weight factor. The 390 is about a pound heavier. And the air filters are funky on the 290/390 saws... yadda yadda. 

Personally, I agree and think that the 290 and 310 are better saws in that series, as they warrant the difference in their reduced prices. The 390 gets up there in cost, and so you may as well upgrade to the 361. Although they do not have the decomp button, which they both should have.


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 6, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> easy to say when it's not your money:greenchainsaw:



so he likes spending other peoples money....


----------



## PES+ (Apr 6, 2008)

*You will get no repsect here on AS chainsaw*

Because you actually THINK before you purchase a saw......



:smoking:



JK......do your research and make a choice that you will be happy with


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 6, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Absolutely - the price difference is way too small to go with the 390.....



I agree to that to a point. To some a 100 dollars or so is the differance between paying the electric bill or putting food on the table this week. Not everyone has 550-600 to shell out for a saw. For those wanting a 361 but can't quite afford it the 390 will do just fine. Adding to that if the unlucky customer is dealing with me at the rack he will skip the electric bill for a month or cut back on groceries this week and will go home with a 361, I've yet to fail at that,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kruege84 (Apr 6, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> In a nutshell, there are beter choices out there, but for the money and what it was designed to do, there really isn't anything wrong with the 390 for MOST people.
> If you keep hanging around here, you won't be anything like MOST people though!!



+1 - You really won't be like most people. I went out last night and people were asking why I was in such a good mood. They thought it was wierd when I told them it was because I had just spent most of the day playing with my chainsaw.



blsnelling said:


> ... who cares if it's a little harder to work on. It's not likely to break and most owners aren't modding them.
> 
> 
> > +1 - I don't feel comfortable working on the important parts of my saw that I know nothing about. I think of my saw like my child. I'll put ice on a bruise, but I'm not going to perform surgery. Therefore, I don't care if it's a bit harder to work on becuase I won't be doing it.
> ...


----------



## kruege84 (Apr 6, 2008)

kruege84 said:


> Good luck with the choice




Hmm... I just realized that he only asked for opinions about the 390 and we somehow turned it into needing to decide between the 390 and 361.

So let's redo that response: Yes, the 390 is a good saw.


BUT THE 361 IS BETTER!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 6, 2008)

kruege84 said:


> Hmm... I just realized that he only asked for opinions about the 390 and we somehow turned it into needing to decide between the 390 and 361.
> 
> So let's redo that response: Yes, the 390 is a good saw.
> 
> ...



Good point. 

ME-Yes sir we have the 390 sitting right here, there ya go, whatcha think.

Buyer-I saw this saw in the catalog and I think its right up my alley.

Me-Its a pretty good saw, not a pro saw mind ya but for regular use it will be fine.

Buyer- Not a pro, well whats the nearest Pro to it.

Me-This 361 here would be the nearest pro to it. Here have a feel.

Buyer- Hmmmm this saw is lighter and more streamline.

Me-Yes, has alittle more power too but its costs more. You don't really need it for your type of sawing.

Buyer-I could swing another 120.00 I guess, I sure like the feel of this 361 better.

Me-Well its up to you, I'll sell you either one.

Buyer-I'll take the 361.

Me-Smart man.


----------



## treeclimber jul (Apr 6, 2008)

*Lololol*



> Good point.
> 
> ME-Yes sir we have the 390 sitting right here, there ya go, whatcha think.
> 
> ...



Thats too funny:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ray Bennett (Apr 6, 2008)

I just fixed a 390 for a guy and ran several tanks of fuel through it and was very impressed. I had a 20 inch bar on it with full chisel and it was ripping through 16 to 18 inch oak with very little power loss. It almost kept up with my 044 with that short bar. If the muffler was modded I think it would keep up with an 044 as long as you did not go to a 24 inch bar. I would not hesitate to buy a 390 unless you plan on using the saw everyday. For personal fire wood use I highly recommend that saw. If you have the extra money for a 361 then due yourself a favor and spend it on one of the last 440's which you can find for about the same money you will pay for a 361. The only down side is that a 440 and 390 will not split and stack wood like the 361 owners claim their saw will.


----------



## kruege84 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ray Bennett said:


> I just fixed a 390 for a guy and ran several tanks of fuel through it and was very impressed. I had a 20 inch bar on it with full chisel and it was ripping through 16 to 18 inch oak with very little power loss. It almost kept up with my 044 with that short bar. If the muffler was modded I think it would keep up with an 044 as long as you did not go to a 24 inch bar. I would not hesitate to buy a 390 unless you plan on using the saw everyday. For personal fire wood use I highly recommend that saw. If you have the extra money for a 361 then due yourself a favor and spend it on one of the last 440's which you can find for about the same money you will pay for a 361. The only down side is that a 440 and 390 will not split and stack wood like the 361 owners claim their saw will.



They won't cure cancer either.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 6, 2008)

kruege84 said:


> They won't cure cancer either.



Good point.

Buyer- Well I'd like to have that 361 but I can't swing the funds right now.

Me- No problem, I fully understand, the 390 is fine for what your doing.

Me- Sir hold on a second please, I got a call on my cell here. (standing close to the customer so he can listen in.

Me- Honey how are you doing today, you feeling ok. Tom the doctors said the 361 has cured my cancer. Thats great baby. Listen darlin I got a customer here and I'll call you back in a few minutes.

Me- Now where were we sir, you want that 390 right?

Buyer- Well I did but I think I'll take that 361 instead now.

Me- Smart man.


----------



## Ray Bennett (Apr 6, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Good point.
> 
> Buyer- Well I'd like to have that 361 but I can't swing the funds right now.
> 
> ...



LOL, Hopefully I will not get cancer but I will be calling you if I do.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ray Bennett said:


> LOL, Hopefully I will not get cancer but I will be calling you if I do.



Smart man,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 


Naaaaaaaaa fact is I don't push any saw on any customer. They pretty much decide on their own what they want and can afford. I do explain the differances between the models if they inquire. I do ask them what they intend on using the saw for. If the saw they come in seeking will do the job they are wanting to do most times that's the saw they go home with.


----------



## .aspx (Apr 6, 2008)

Never ran a 390 but have run a 290 and own a 310. Great saws. They also respond well to a muffler mod.

Whatever you do don't buy an 044. It will cause you to run right out and buy an 066 2 weeks later.

I speak from experience.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 6, 2008)

.aspx said:


> Never ran a 390 but have run a 290 and own a 310. Great saws. They also respond well to a muffler mod.
> 
> Whatever you do don't buy an 044. It will cause you to run right out and buy an 066 2 weeks later.
> 
> I speak from experience.



I got a freebie 290 a while back, cylinder fried from old fuel. I put a new 390 cylinder and piston back in it and re-jetted the carb and opened the muffler alittle bit under the front cover, can't tell its been touched. That saw runs awesome. The biggest complaint I ever got on a 390 is when it was called the 039. They didn't have compression releases and those saws would snap the rope out of your hand if you didn't crank it fast enuff. Other than that I've heard of no issues at all..


----------



## Ray Bennett (Apr 6, 2008)

.aspx said:


> Never ran a 390 but have run a 290 and own a 310. Great saws. They also respond well to a muffler mod.
> 
> Whatever you do don't buy an 044. It will cause you to run right out and buy an 066 2 weeks later.
> 
> I speak from experience.



Now that right there is a true statement.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 6, 2008)

windthrown said:


> I have to counter that the 290/390 saws are far far easier to muffler modify than the 361. All you have to do is open up the little holes into bigger holes in the 390 muffler and snap the limiter tab off, and you are set. No parts or fab are needed to do that on the 390.
> 
> As far as cutting, they are both similar in power, but that is about where the comparison ends. The plastic engine mount is not the issue with the 390; its the plastic clutch housing area that is prone to melt-down. And the cheaper handle, and the weight factor. The 390 is about a pound heavier. And the air filters are funky on the 290/390 saws... yadda yadda.
> 
> Personally, I agree and think that the 290 and 310 are better saws in that series, as they warrant the difference in their reduced prices. The 390 gets up there in cost, and so you may as well upgrade to the 361. Although they do not have the decomp button, which they both should have.



+1


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 6, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I'm sorry, but this is simply *not *true. When asked a question, we need to give facts and not propaganda.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that the 390 and 361 will cut very comparably to each other. Yes I have owned and used them both. And the 390 will last a long time too. I used mine for probably 10 years. They are not built like junk.
> 
> ...



I, too, have run both saws(my 361 and a friend's 390). My 361 will outcut the 390 each time(each w/ 20 " bar, rsc chain). 
"propaganda"... 
While I do agree that I could have elaborated more...my comment was certainly not propaganda.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 6, 2008)

kruege84 said:


> Hmm... I just realized that he only asked for opinions about the 390 and we somehow turned it into needing to decide between the 390 and 361.
> 
> So let's redo that response: Yes, the 390 is a good saw.
> 
> ...


 . ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ note hidden response in white at the end of that post...  

To repeat myself... 

_Yes, I know he did not ask about the 361. But I had to tell him about it. I know, I know! But I had to do it! Yes, my precious. I need to tell people about my precious saw. It is an addiction, see? I know that we should be more supportive of other saws, and let people buy the 390, and the Huskies and Jred saws and all, but really. They should at least consider the 361, even if they do not need it. Why? Becasue it is a 361, that's why! What do you mean, I am insane? Well, I was diagnosed with early onset of chainsaw addiction disease of course. And I am in therapy for that, here on AS daily. I am compelled to tell them all about the marvels of the 361. OK, I will try not to do that so much, but really, they need to know! They all need to know what it is like to run a 361 in wood and cut like a madman all day, and after it to post more and more about it on AS late at night, see, and it all becomes more and more addicting, see? And the more you use the saw, the more you want to, and ther more you want to the more you post about it, and the more you post about it the more you want to use the saw... and... and... and... _


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 6, 2008)

windthrown said:


> The plastic engine mount is not the issue with the 390; its the plastic clutch housing area that is prone to melt-down. .


Only if you leave the chainbrake on and hold the trigger for an extended period of time. Under correct operation the clutch side of the gas/oil tank housing holds up just fine.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 6, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Only if you leave the chainbrake on and hold the trigger for an extended period of time. Under correct operation the clutch side of the gas/oil tank housing holds up just fine.



That condition will certainly cause problems, but they will also cook if the brake/clutch area gets caked up (heat from friction), or the brake band is bent (more heat), or if the clutch gets oil on it and slips (more heat). The area also gets grenaded it either the sprocket bearings go out, or a clutch spring fails. I has seen sooooooooooo many 250's and 290's with cooked and grenaded clutch areas. I have had 2 of them myself. Just look on Ebay; there are always lots of them. In my view, its the Achillies' heel of the 290 and 210 series of saws. A metal lined outer clutch sleeve and oil feed line in the cases would do wonders to extend the life of those saws. Planned obselecence anyone?


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 6, 2008)

It's late, i'm tired.....Just go buy a saw and I will be able to sleep better...


Make it a 361


----------



## extraspecialman (Apr 6, 2008)

I had an 039 with a 16" bar,that ol saw would really eat trees.I cut hundreds of loads of wood and fence post with it.My 361 has a 18" bar and id say the 039 and 361 are neck and neck as far as chain speed.The 039 [390] is the same saw as the 290 ,just more ccs,and weighs the exact same,so a huge step up from a 290.My only problems with that 039 was that I stripped out 2 starter housing screws,and that was only the second time I had the housing off.Anytime something threads into plastic,your askin for problems.My only other problem was the clutch made a constant noise.Not sure if thats common to the 290 310 390 line or not[my 290 makes no noise],but other than that it was a good saw.The 361 is definately the better saw,better balance,less weight,and if I had the extra $$ id go 361,but that 390 is a great saw for the money,and if ya dont mind the extra weight it will even make a good every day hard use saw.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 6, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I'm sorry, but this is simply *not *true. When asked a question, we need to give facts and not propaganda.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that the 390 and 361 will cut very comparably to each other. Yes I have owned and used them both. And the 390 will last a long time too. I used mine for probably 10 years. They are not built like junk.
> 
> ...



Not true, not true!!!!!! Propaganda!!!!!!!!

Engine is aluminum,,,,, not Magnesium!!!!!!


LOL!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 7, 2008)

stipes said:


> Just wanted some advice from some people that own this model saw...I dont want to wear my Pro Mac 700 out,,and want to get something to replace it with about the same power to it..Been really lookin at one,,and just wondered if it has good power and no probs with this model,,so why I ask here,,word of mouth and experance means alot to me...Thanks....



Don't even look at, and by all means avoid picking up a 361, if you are set on a 390.........


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 7, 2008)

stihlaficionado said:


> I, too, have run both saws(my 361 and a friend's 390). My 361 will outcut the 390 each time(each w/ 20 " bar, rsc chain).
> "propaganda"...
> While I do agree that I could have elaborated more...my comment was certainly not propaganda.



No surprices there, even though peak power are the same, the useful power-bands are not.


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 7, 2008)

windthrown said:


> That condition will certainly cause problems, but they will also cook if the brake/clutch area gets caked up (heat from friction), or the brake band is bent (more heat), or if the clutch gets oil on it and slips (more heat). The area also gets grenaded it either the sprocket bearings go out, or a clutch spring fails. I has seen sooooooooooo many 250's and 290's with cooked and grenaded clutch areas. I have had 2 of them myself. Just look on Ebay; there are always lots of them. In my view, its the Achillies' heel of the 290 and 210 series of saws. A metal lined outer clutch sleeve and oil feed line in the cases would do wonders to extend the life of those saws. Planned obselecence anyone?



Based on my experience the majority that have damage on the clutchside were due to the fact of accidentally running it with the chainbrake on. Eventhough your scenarios can also cause the damage it is less likely imo. I personally don't think they are deficiencies with the saw. If proper operation and maintenance is performed no damage will occur. Its about in the same class as saying my bar got burnt because I forgot to put bar lube in the saw.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 7, 2008)

+1


----------



## teacherman (Apr 7, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Good point.
> 
> ME-Yes sir we have the 390 sitting right here, there ya go, whatcha think.
> 
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange: Another future AS saw junkie, I'm sure!


----------



## teacherman (Apr 7, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Only if you leave the chainbrake on and hold the trigger for an extended period of time. Under correct operation the clutch side of the gas/oil tank housing holds up just fine.



That is assuming a lot, though:monkey: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 7, 2008)

teacherman said:


> That is assuming a lot, though:monkey: :greenchainsaw:


Heck I know someone who purchased a junk 029 super for over $100 plus shipping .


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 7, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Only if you leave the chainbrake on and hold the trigger for an extended period of time. Under correct operation the clutch side of the gas/oil tank housing holds up just fine.



:jawdrop: :jawdrop: Who can be stupid enough to do that?????


----------



## windthrown (Apr 7, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Based on my experience the majority that have damage on the clutchside were due to the fact of accidentally running it with the chainbrake on. Eventhough your scenarios can also cause the damage it is less likely imo. I personally don't think they are deficiencies with the saw. If proper operation and maintenance is performed no damage will occur. Its about in the same class as saying my bar got burnt because I forgot to put bar lube in the saw.



I see a shyte-load of burned out plastic case Stihl saws on Ebay. I never see that on Stihl pro saws. Why? Metal casings, not becasue the users took better care of them or operated them any better. Whatever the reasons, its the weakest part of the Stihl plastic saws. 

Personally, I do not see how you can "run" a saw with the chainbrake on. Accidentally or otherwise. I mean, really... brake is set, chain does not move. Pop brake lever, chain moves. So easy, a caveman can do it. But evidently not Cro Magnon man...


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 7, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Personally, I do not see how you can "run" a saw with the chainbrake on. Accidentally or otherwise. I mean, really... brake is set, chain does not move. Pop brake lever, chain moves. So easy, a caveman can do it. But evidently not Cro Magnon man...


That may be hard to fathom for us that run saws frequently...but not for the guy that runs a saw one or two times of year. There have been tons of posts on AS from people wondering why their chain won't move because they left their brake on. Tom, Andy, or anyone else that works at a servicing dealer can probably tell you how many calls they have answered regarding this same issue.


----------



## windthrown (Apr 7, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> That may be hard to fathom for us that run saws frequently...but not for the guy that runs a saw one or two times of year. There have been tons of posts on AS from people wondering why their chain won't move because they left their brake on. Tom, Andy, or anyone else that works at a servicing dealer can probably tell you how many calls they have answered regarding this same issue.



Hard to fathom that, really. But I was raised around chainsaws (though, those saws did not even have clutch brake levers on them!). I mean, these same people drive cars with brakes on them, right?

I can see it now... Mr. Occasional-use Chainsaw Guy (who works at Microsoft) drives toward the Woodinville Stihl dealership. The smell of burned brake dust permeates the air from a quarter mile away. He can be seen by a huge cloud of brake smoke coming from the 4 wheels of his brand new Honda Accura 4 door sedan. He comes to a stop somehow in front of the shop, seemingly by putting the car in reverse becasue the brakes are completely cooked. He pops the trunk of the car and gets the burned up chainsaw that was run with the brakes set, and heads for the shop. The door opens, and brake stench roils into the shop, causing them all to gag and choke. Through the smoke and dust and stench, the soot covered fellow politely sets the saw down on the bench and explains that for some mysterious reason, the saw housing has melted off of the right side of his chainsaw and it will simply not run. Then he politely leaves, and heads to the nearest Honda dealership to complain that his brand new car will not go over 20 MPH and for some reason the brakes do not work any more... and it has a really bad smell coming from the wheels.  

Good thing I decided to pass on buying the local Stihl dealership and/or opening a Dolmar saw shop here. I would be insane within a month of opening the place.


----------



## NPKenny (Apr 7, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Hard to fathom that, really. But I was raised around chainsaws (though, those saws did not even have clutch brake levers on them!). I mean, these same people drive cars with brakes on them, right?
> 
> I can see it now... Mr. Occasional-use Chainsaw Guy (who works at Microsoft) drives toward the Woodinville Stihl dealership. The smell of burned brake dust permeates the air from a quarter mile away. He can be seen by a huge cloud of brake smoke coming from the 4 wheels of his brand new Honda Accura 4 door sedan. He comes to a stop somehow in front of the shop, seemingly by putting the car in reverse becasue the brakes are completely cooked. He pops the trunk of the car and gets the burned up chainsaw that was run with the brakes set, and heads for the shop. The door opens, and brake stench roils into the shop, causing them all to gag and choke. Through the smoke and dust and stench, the soot covered fellow politely sets the saw down on the bench and explains that for some mysterious reason, the saw housing has melted off of the right side of his chainsaw and it will simply not run. Then he politely leaves, and heads to the nearest Honda dealership to complain that his brand new car will not go over 20 MPH and for some reason the brakes do not work any more... and it has a really bad smell coming from the wheels.
> 
> Good thing I decided to pass on buying the local Stihl dealership and/or opening a Dolmar saw shop here. I would be insane within a month of opening the place.



Windthrown, you've really outdone yourself on this one!!!


----------



## joatmon (Apr 7, 2008)

Customer: I'm thinkin' about a 390 for cuttin' my firewood.

Mr. Stihl Dealer: Gotta boat?

Customer: Yes.

Mr. Stihl Dealer: I'll get that 390 ready for ya right away.


-------------------------------------------

Customer: No.

Mr. Stihl Dealer: I think the pro, light weight 361 will serve you best. Here, get a feel for this.

Customer: Wow. Yep, I'll take the 361.





Just pick your ending,

joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 7, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> That may be hard to fathom for us that run saws frequently...but not for the guy that runs a saw one or two times of year. There have been tons of posts on AS from people wondering why their chain won't move because they left their brake on. Tom, Andy, or anyone else that works at a servicing dealer can probably tell you how many calls they have answered regarding this same issue.



Good post and very accurate. The chain break deal happens all the time. I get calls all the time from some guy saying my chain won't turn. I ask is the break off and they go whats that. 

Some come in the door raising hell because their chain won't turn and boy do I get a chance to have some fun with them. Had one guy actually call me a smart azz one day because I pointed out to him the break was on in the most cheerful way. He was groweling the saw was no good. I reached up and pull the brake back and said ya big dummy you got the dayumm break on. Sorta tciked him off abit but I bet he never does it again,hehe. 

Have had a few melt the case so bad it was beyond repair. Last one that did it that I recall was a doctor and he blamed it on his wife. As a matter of fact I have at the shop a 025 a man brought in for me to replace a broken chain break handle. He snapped it off and in doing so locked the break. He had no handle to unlock it with so he apparently tried to unlock it by running it. When I got to his saw to work on it there was nothing left to work on, the case was melted to the hilt. Called his number, his wife answered, he wasn't home, so I told her what had happened. She was like that big dummy. Saw is still at the shop, been there for months now. I guess she reamed him a new one and he's too embarrassed to come get his saw,LOLOL

I also get alot of Huskies in with break problems, mainly the guys trying to take the sprocket cover off with the break on. Those outboard clutches aren't forgiving at all. Then I get the ones where the plastic handle has reamed out on the cover itself and it won't grab the pin to unlock the break, it just slides past it. I've seen quite a few of those deals.

Then I get the smart guy like my older brother. He brings me his 361 and tells me to qutoe "take that fu-king brake thing off my saw, its a pain in the azz, always hit my hand on it and set that dayumm thing off". I go can't do it, not allowed to. He goes well screw it then, he hates chain breaks,LOL

So in all yes there are chain break problems all the time. Good post Brad and on the money,


----------



## spacemule (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Tom! When are you going to finish posting that book?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 7, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hey Tom! When are you going to finish posting that book?



Doing two at a time, look up, wasn't that a chapter,LOLOL


----------



## romeo (Apr 7, 2008)

stipes said:


> blaa blaaa blaaa..I dont want to wear my Pro Mac 700 out,,and want to get something to replace it with about the same power.... blaa blaa blaa




That being said, the 390 will not make you happy, and if your cutting big wood, the 361 won't make you happy either.

What has happened to you guys? Push him toward another 70cc saw.....


----------



## joatmon (Apr 7, 2008)

romeo said:


> That being said, the 390 will not make you happy, and if your cutting big wood, the 361 won't make you happy either.
> 
> What has happened to you guys? Push him toward another 70cc saw.....



All that cancer cure talk has made believers out of us.


----------



## JPP (Apr 7, 2008)

romeo said:


> That being said, the 390 will not make you happy, and if your cutting big wood, the 361 won't make you happy either.
> 
> What has happened to you guys? Push him toward another 70cc saw.....



OK, here goes.
About 1 yr ago I was deciding between a 390 and 361. Asked around, PMed some folks on this forum for advise (thanks THALL and others), searched on this forum...etc.....
Ended up buying a 441. Boy, was that a SMART move!!!
More money than I wanted to spend, but I can sure cut some wood.
I can handle anything my property has to offer with ease, I cut up a huge fallen oak yesterday without a problem.
The whole time I was proud of myself for buying the 70cc saw, great saw.

There, now all bases are covered.


----------

